# First buckboard bacon



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

So I am going to take a shot at my first cured meat. Have settled on buckboard bacon. I’ll be using Pops brine. I hop to start brining around 25 lbs. of butt tomorrow night. I’ll post up some pics throughout the process to finish. Hoping it goes well as I plan on gifting much of it for holidays. I’ll be hot smoking although I may give it a few hours of cold smoke first. QUESTION- Is it necessary to hang in the smoker vs rack?








	

		
			
		

		
	
 About 25 lbs. of the butt cutt to between 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 inches. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
2 Gallons of Pops Brine and my new Spitfire Injector. This Injector is the Rolls Royce of injectors. I had a bit of buyers remorse until I used it the first time. AMAZING!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
  In the brine and headed to the refrigerator. Added more once I got it there.I have a smaller lid inside the pan against the meat and weight stacked on top of it. The lid bows slightly down fitting tightly against the weight to hold everything down. 

Now to wait. Will update in about 10 to 12 days.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2018)

For that much meat you need 2 batches of Pop's Brine. No need to hang if you don't mind the grate lines in the bacon...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> For that much meat you need 2 batches of Pop's Brine. No need to hang if you don't mind the grate lines in the bacon...JJ


 You figure 2 gallons should do it? The key is just to insure it’s all submerged correct?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds like you did some home work on it . Since it's a first time , maybe more info . How many pieces make up the 25 lbs , and how thick are they ? Maybe you should inject also . I like the low salt version , 1/2 cup salt to 1 gallon . 
Idea on length of time in the cure , and put a therm in your fridge so you know the temp inside .


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Sounds like you did some home work on it . Since it's a first time , maybe more info . How many pieces make up the 25 lbs , and how thick are they ? Maybe you should inject also . I like the low salt version , 1/2 cup salt to 1 gallon .
> Idea on length of time in the cure , and put a therm in your fridge so you know the temp inside .


 I will have to answer the number of pieces tomorrow at once I cut the butts. Shorting for 2” but could end up closer to 3”. I do plan on injecting along with a full time in immersion. Cheap Fridge thermo is at 38F. I plan on checking with my digital and likely will turn it to max cold. Right now it’s on 4/5


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

38 is good . Don't want it to cold.  Sounds like you have it figured out .


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> 38 is good . Don't want it to cold.  Sounds like you have it figured out .


 I hope so :). Biggest quandary now is what I’ll brine it in. I bought a nice 6” deep tote the size of a full fridge shelf. Not sure if I’ll figure out how to make it all weighted down in that. Backup plan is to go buy a huge 30 qt. Stainless pot.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 3, 2018)

I started curing my first batch on Saturday night. I'm using Bears method. Good Luck!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 3, 2018)

In for the ride.  I just did some BBB cold smoked and although it needs more smoke I liked the results.  Pretty sure next batch will no no sugar or reduced.  If you are trying to do belly bacon style the key IMO are the drying/resting stages.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

zwiller said:


> In for the ride.  I just did some BBB cold smoked and although it needs more smoke I liked the results.  Pretty sure next batch will no no sugar or reduced.  If you are trying to do belly bacon style the key IMO are the drying/resting stages.


 I used Splenda and Splenda Brown blend in mine. Tell me more about your tonight’s on drying and resting.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 4, 2018)

I've used pops brine quite a few times, comes out good,  I don't hang mine I lay them on the racks


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

I’m pretty excited making this patience however is not one of my virtues so curing will give me practice. Wish I had more fridge space as I’d like to do about 50 lbs. total.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 4, 2018)

That's what's good about pops brine it's almost like set and forget it, before you know it it's time to smoke.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 4, 2018)

WRT patience.  Best advice I was given was on a homebrewing forum.  Best way to not rush a batch is to get another batch going.  Life was never the same... 

I went with 4 day equalization/pellicle and 4 day rest after smoke on mine.  Will do the same on next batch.  Main change will be more smoke.  I only went 10 hours cold.  I think 3 days 8 per will be a target.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/double-smoked-buckboard-bacon.274377/page-2#post-1885235


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

Alright since no one said..

Don't use steel for curing. It introduces off flavours and leech toxins in from the metal as it corrodes because of salt. Always use food safe plastic containers or ceramics. IE; a glazed crock like they'd have done Sauerkraut in. Or those weird teal ceramic dinner plates you have that always have the chip in it for some reason.. which leads to..

Use a dinner plate to submerge the pork! :) Those ceramic ones are nice and heavy, don't add flavours <or haven't for me and Foamy told me they were good to use!>. Keep in mind I dry cure my bacon, but I did brine cure ham from a pork butt, and I am pretty sure the problem is the same. with it floating :)


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

I am using a plastic storage tote that I washed very thoroughly. I assume that should be ok?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 4, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> I am using a plastic storage tote that I washed very thoroughly. I assume that should be ok?


As long as it is PET :) Which I can't even spell what that stands for off the top of my head. Polyeurtheyne Something. I can't spell it LOL


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2018)

I am using a storage tote that is in all likelihood made from PP (polypropylene). Many Rubbermaid food containers are made from PP as well. Pretty sure it should be ok..................
Some recommend HDPE (high density polyethylene) which is also commonly used in food containers.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2018)

zwiller said:


> WRT patience.  Best advice I was given was on a homebrewing forum.  Best way to not rush a batch is to get another batch going.  Life was never the same...
> 
> I went with 4 day equalization/pellicle and 4 day rest after smoke on mine.  Will do the same on next batch.  Main change will be more smoke.  I only went 10 hours cold.  I think 3 days 8 per will be a target.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/double-smoked-buckboard-bacon.274377/page-2#post-1885235


 Great advice on the patience workaround :) Pulled two pork loins I need to use up out to thaw. Will start them brining for Canadian bacon tonight. May throw a brisket flat in for corned beef too. My smoker capacity is big, may as well fill it in a couple weeks :)


----------



## zwiller (Dec 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV
 You have a cite for the steel thing?  Never heard that before.  I have used SS pots for curing and no one mentioned anything.  EDIT TO ADD: Maybe aluminum is the problem?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2018)

In theory stainless is ok. The other metals not ok. That’s what I’ve read.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 5, 2018)

zwiller said:


> TomKnollRFV
> You have a cite for the steel thing?  Never heard that before.  I have used SS pots for curing and no one mentioned anything.  EDIT TO ADD: Maybe aluminum is the problem?


I honestly can't remember which post it was, but I read it here.  Might be right though. I'm pretty sure it was a rule passed down for generations. I didn't see a reason to not follow the advice I read so I got me a brining tub :)


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 8, 2018)

So while the buckboard and Canadian bacon are curing I felt the need for more immediate results LOL. Local grocer had thin western ribs $1.29 a lb. Bought 2 trays worth and threw them all in the Pops brine for a few days. Didn’t have time to smoke them so just baked off in the oven. They were outstanding.


----------

